# Hesitation when accelerating??



## GrampaNissan95 (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok. 1st off, New Fuel Filter, Air Filter, Charcoal Canister, Hoses etc.. Now, when I accelerate sometimes there is a really bad hesitation for a slight second, it feels like I'm letting off the gas and popping it for a second. I have a code for a throttle position sensor, would something like this cause these symptoms. They don't happen everyday, sometimes not for a month or two, when it does happen it happens for hours or several minutes, then returns to normal, no engine check light when this is happening.

HELP!
Sam


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

Sure it could. You have a code telling you there is a fault or problem in the throttle position sensor and the truck is acting like you are letting off the throttle and then rapidly getting back on the throttle -- like your pedaling the throttle pedal?

Sounds like a TPS to me.


----------



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

ChrisHarris said:


> Sure it could. You have a code telling you there is a fault or problem in the throttle position sensor and the truck is acting like you are letting off the throttle and then rapidly getting back on the throttle -- like your pedaling the throttle pedal?
> 
> Sounds like a TPS to me.


Excellent troubleshooting!:banana:


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm not sure which make/model you have but i have a TPS laying around if you want to buy it. It should fit any 2.4L KA24E engine.


----------

